# المعادلة الصعبة



## AHMED.FA (13 مايو 2013)

نظرا لشدة حيرتي وكثرة تفكيري في هذا الموضوع أثرت أن أطرحه للنقاش لأعرف رأي الإخوة فيه . 
طبعا كلنا يعلم أن رأس مال المهندس أو الكثير من الناس هو العلم الذي يستثمره ويجني منه قوت يومه . 
فهل هذا يعني أن ندخر رؤس أموالنا - علمنا - لأنه مصدر رزقنا الوحيد ونخرجه بمقابل ؟
أم الأرزاق على الله ونعطي معلوماتنا لكل من هب ودب وسأل وأراد أن يحصل على العلم بالطريقة السهلة ؟ مع أن السائل نفسه سيثتثمر تلك المعلومة التي حصل عليها بدون مقابل وتدر عليه ربح ويعلم الله كيف توصل إليها أو حصل عليها صاحبها . أم نمسك بالعصا من المنتصف ونعطي العلم بحد معين ومن يريد المزيد فعليه بالدفع ؟ 
أحترت كثيرا 
إلا أن وجدت تلك الأيه الكريمة
_*( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون ( 159 ) إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم ( 160 ) ) صدق الله العظيم
*__وعندما سئل الحسن البصرى عن سر زهده فى الدنيا فقال أربعة أشياء: علمت أن رزقى لا يأخذه غيرى فاطمأن قلبى، وعلمت أن عملى لا يقوم به غيرى فاشتغلت به وحدى، وعلمت أن الله مطلع علي فاستحييت أن يرانى عاصيا، وعلمت أن الموت ينتظرنى فأعددت الزاد للقاء ربى._

*فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو مابخلت بعلما يوما عن أحد حتى ولو كان منافس لي في أي مجال ودائما ما أجد الهدايا من الله بأبواب رزق غير متوقعة تفتح لي وزيادة في العلم وزيادة في حب الناس الذي هو أعظم رزق 

فأيقنت أخيرا أن هذه المعادلة لا تحل بالطرق الدنيوية 

أي ** علم + عدم إظهاره = رزق كثير معادلة خطأ 
علم + إظهاره = رزق + علم + حب + رفعة + رضا الله + خير في الدنيا والأخرة **هو الصواب*

*أتمنى أن أعرف أرائكم وتجاربكم *
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل عفوا لا تؤاخذني

فهذا خلط جاهل بين مقصود الآيات وما تتحدث عنه 

ارجع يا سيدي الى ما أوردت من آيات وتدبر معانيها جيدا فستجد

ربي وربك يقول "ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى" وأكد فزاد عز وجل "من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب"

العلم المقصود في الآيات واللذي يستوجب كتمه اللعنه هو نور الإيمان والإسلام وشريعة الله وأحكامه في الحدود والحقوق بين البشر مثل حد الرجم اللذي كتمه اليهود حين زنى منهم علية القوم ووضعوا أصابعهم عليه ليخفوه عن رسول الله وهم يحمونه بينهم

الخلاصة ما لا يجب كتمه نهائيا هو الدين وعلوم الدين ونور الله اللذي أنزله لهداية خلقه إليه

أما العلوم الأخرى فيجب التحكم فيها واعطاءها من يستحقها ويسعى إليه ويدفع حقها 

نعم نساعد بعضنا بعض ولكن بطريقة إيجابية 

يا سيدي الفاضل من قال انك حين يستدعيك أخ لك لتصنع له شيء وتأخذ على ذلك أجر أنك بذلك لم تساعده يا سيدي هذه هي المساعدة الايجابيه والحقيقيه

تساعد في مجال تخصصك وعملك بمقابل وهذا ليس فيه شيء فكما أن أخاك في حاجه للمساعدة فأنت في حاجة للمال اللذي تتعلم به وتعلم وتنفع نفسك وغيرك به

هناك فرق كبير بين أن تتطوع وتساعد من يعبر الطريق أو من تعثرت قدمه فسقط في الشارع أو من استنجد بك من جيرانك لتسعفه وهكذا وبين من يطلب منك أن تركب له مصباح او فيشه أو كالون للباب أو تصلح له سيارته أو حتى مجرد أن تعطيه معلومه

يا سيدي أنا أسمي من يتشدقون ويقولون لعن الله من يكتم العلم ووووووووووووو

أسمي هؤلاء متسولي العلم نعم هم متسولون لأنهم يريدون كل شيء بلا مقابل ولا يقدرون إلا مصلحتهم هم فقط ولو طلبت من احدهم درهما لانفجر في وجهك ونعتك بكل صفات الجشع والطمع وحب الدنيا والمادة

أرجوا أن تصحح كلماتك وتزنها وتعيد وزنها عدة مرات ولا تؤكد المعاني الخطأ والمفاهيم المغلوطة عند شباب العرب للأسف فهم كثير ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

وقد قرأت عبارة جميلة لأحد الأجانب وهو يبيع علمه وأعماله فيقول

"أعذرني فإني مطالب بفواتير مثلك تماما"


----------



## AHMED.FA (13 مايو 2013)

بداية أخي طارق شكرا لتفضلك بالمشاركة في الموضوع مع تحفظي على عبارة خلط جاهل
فأنا أعرف جيدا أن الأية الكريمة نزلت في علماء اليهودعندما كتمو صفة النبي محمد صلى اللهعليه وسلم وكذكلك حد الرجم كما تفضلت وذكرت
ولكن إسمحلي أخي فقرأننا عظيم ومعجز وخالد ولم تنزل أيه لموقف بعينه وأنتهى الأمر لكنها دليل لكل العصور والأزمنه وهنا يكمن الإعجاز فالقرأن الكريم تم تفسيره مئات المرات من مئات العلماء وكل منهم وجد الجديد حتى أنت كلما قرأت القرأن تجد فيه الجديد في كل مرة تقرأة فيها وحينما يستعصي عليك أمر وتمسك بكتاب الله تجد الحل أمام عينيك مما يجعلك تبكي من فرط التعجب والدهشة
فأنا لم أقل أن هذا تفسير للأية وإنما سردت تفكيري وخواطري في الموضوع 
وإليك أيات وأحاديث أخرى تتكلم عن كتمان العلم والعلم دائما يفسره العلماء بالعلم الدنيوي والديني 
*قال الله تعالى: أم تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إبراهيم وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أعلم أم اللهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللهِ وَمَا اللهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ . (سورة البقرة:140)
**وروى البخاري:1/38 ونحوه في:3/74 (عن أبي هريرة قال: إن الناس يقولون أكثر أبوهريرة ، ولولا آيتان في كتاب الله ما حدثت حديثاً ، ثم يتلو: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى..الى قوله الرحيم . إن إخواننا من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم الصفق بالأسواق ، وإن إخواننا من الأنصار كان يشغلهم العمل في أموالهم ، وإن أبا هريرة كان يلزم رسول الله(ص)بشبع بطنه ، ويحضر ما لا يحضرون ، ويحفظ ما لايحفظون ) 
**وقال السيوطي في:2/162: (وأخرج ابن جرير عن سعيد بن جبير في قوله: الذين يبخلون.. الآية.. قال: هؤلاء يهود يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من الرزق ، ويكتمون ما آتاهم الله من الكتب إذا سئلوا عن الشئ !
**وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن سعيد بن جبير قال: كان علماء بني إسرائيل يبخلون بما عندهم من العلم ، وينهون العلماء أن يعلموا الناس شيئاً ، فعيَّرهم الله بذلك ، فأنزل الله: الذين يبخلون .. الآية !!
**وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم ، عن سعيد بن جبير: الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل قال: هذا في العلم ، ليس للدنيا منه شئ) !
**عقد الترمذي:4/138، باباً باسم (باب ما جاء في كتمان العلم) وروى فيه (عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله(ص): من سئل عن علم ثم كتمه ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار . ثم قال: وفي الباب عن جابر، وعبد الله بن عمر . قال أبو عيسى (أي الترمذي) :هذا حديث حسن )
**وفي سنن ابن ماجة:1/97عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قال رسول الله(ص): من كتم علماً مما ينفع الله به في أمر الناس وأمر الدين ، ألجمه الله يوم القيامة بلجام من النار ) .انتهى
**وروى ابن أبي الحديد في شرح نهج البلاغة:20/267، عن علي عليه السلام : ليس كل ذي عين يبصر ، ولا كل ذي أذن يسمع ، فتصدقوا على أولي العقول الزَّمِنَة والألباب الحائرة ، بالعلوم التي هي أفضل صدقاتكم . ثم تلا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَابَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللاعِنُونَ
**
فلا يوجد دليل على التحكم في العلم إلا لظروف نادرة كعلم تصنيع الأسلحة والذخائر والصواريخ وما إلى ذلك حيث أنك لا تعلم من سيستخدم تلك المعلومات
ومن رأيي كل من سعى للبحث عن المعلومة فهو يستحقها 
ومن ناحية أخرى فكيف تتخيل أن من تعطيه المعلومة سوف يستغنى عن خدماتك بالعكس تماما فكل منا له حد في الفهم فلن يستوى أبدا شخص أمضى حياته في طلب العلم والإضافة عليه بشخص أخر حصل عليه بضغطة زر

وقد أمرنا رسولنا بأن لا نرد سائل حتى ولو جائك على جواد وهذا سائل المال والطعام فما بالك بسائل العلم 
فهذا زكاة علمنا الذي علمنا الله إياه بدون حول لنا ولا قوة وهو قادر أن ينفعنا به وهو قادر أن يزيدنا منه

ونهاية أرجو أن تتقبل تحياتي فأختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود أي قضية


**.*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم إذا كنت لم تقبل وصفي لخلط المعنى اللذي ورد في الآية واسقاطه على العلوم المادية التي نعمل بها في الحياة الدنيا وتشبيهها بعلوم الدين والآخرة وأمور الحياة التي تحكم بالشريعة بأن هذا الخلط خلط جاهل مع ملاحظة أنني لم اصفك أنت بالجهل

فبالنسبة لي أنا أتقبل أن أوصف بالجهل فأنا فعلا جاهل وأتعلم وسأظل جاهلا وأتعلم حتى أموت

ثانيا أخي العزيز مما أفسد في الأرض وجعل كل من له ومن ليس له في مجال معين أن يعمل به ويفسد ويضر نفسه وغيره هو طرح العلم سداحا مداحا وكلأ مباحاً

وعندك على سبيل المثل صناع الصيغة والذهب لهم لغتهم الخاصة اللتي لا يعلمها إلا من اشتغل بمهنتهم وهذا مما يدعوا لاحترام هؤلاء الناس من وجهة نظري لأنهم حافظوا على صنعتهم ومع ذلك علموها لغيرهم ولكن بنظام وخصوصية

أكثر ما أراه مضرا وافسد الدنيا كلها ولم ينفع أحد هو هذه المواقع التي طرح عليها العلم مجانا دون تعب ولا نصب ولا مال ولا أي مقابل ستتعجب من كلامي وأنا أساعد الكثير جدا من الناس ومع ذلك أنا غير مقتنع بهذا ومن أول ثمرات هذا واخطرها

ابحث سعادتك في الملتقى وعلى المواقع المختلفه فستجد آلاف الشباب قام كل واحد منهم بالعب من هذه المواقع عبا واعتقد أنه تعلم ثم قام بصناعة ماكينة خاصة به وانفصل واستقل عن باقي الشباب

ولم أرى فريقا متكاملا من الشباب العربي يعمل مجتمعا متعاونا في أي مجال فما السبب في وجهة نظرك؟

ثانيا مع احترامي الشديد لك ولكن أقوى حديث فيما ذكرت يقع تحت درجة ضعيف 

من كتم علما مما ينفع الله به الناس في أمر الدين ألجمه الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث:المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/97
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [ لا يتطرق إليه احتمال التحسين] 







﻿  2 - من تعلَّمَ عِلْمًا ممَّا ينفعُ اللهُ بهِ في الآخرةِ لا يتعلَّمُهُ إلا للدنيا حَرَّمَ اللهُ عليهِ أن يجدَ عَرْفَ الجنةِ
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث:ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الإصابة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/527
خلاصة حكم المحدث: هذا المتن معروف من رواية أبي طوالة وأخرجه الخطيب من هذا الوجه فلعل عبد العزيز أرسله 






﻿  3 - مَن كتمَ عِلمًا ممَّا ينفعُ اللَّهُ بهِ في أمرِ النَّاسِ ، أمرِ الدِّينِ ، ألجَمَهُ اللَّهُ يَومَ القيامةِ بلجامٍ منَ النَّارِ
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث:الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 54
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف جداً بهذا التمام 






﻿  4 - من كتم علمًا مما ينفع اللهُ به الناسَ في أمر الدِّينِ ؛ ألجَمه اللهُ يومَ القيامةِ بلجامٍ من نارٍ
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث:الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 95
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف جداً 






﻿  5 - مَن كَتَم علمًا مما ينفعُ اللهُ به الناسَ في أمرِ الدِّينِ أَلْجَمَهُ اللهُ يومَ القيامةِ بلِجَامٍ من النارِ
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث:الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5814
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف 

وأخيرا أنا لا أدعوا لكتم العلم ولكن لترشيده واستعماله الاستعمال الصحيح وعدم اراقته واهراقه بهذه الطريقة حتى يأتي من يجلس خلف شاشة حاسب ليغترف منه كما يشاء دون أن يذهب لمعلم ودون أن يدفع أي شيء من جهد وعرق وتعب ولا حتى مال

وبعد ذلك كله هناك من أخذ من المنتديات وقرأ وارهق نفسه وقام بتنفيذ ما قرأه والنتيجة خسارة المال والجهد وخراب في القطع وعدم الوصول لهدف حقيقي نفتخر به

اللذي اكتشفته ومنعني من المشاركة في الملتقيات بنفس الكثافة التي كنت اشترك بها قديما هو أن هذه المواقع فرقت الشباب العربي وجعلت كل واحد يتقوقع على نفسه ويجلس في غرفته يطالع المواقع ويحاول صنع ماكينه خاصة به وحده 

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


هذا موقع للتثبت من الأحاديث معرفة درجة صحتها

http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith?skeys=علما+مما+ينفع&xclude=&t=*&degree_cat0=1


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2013)

توضيح وتكملة للموضوع

سؤال مهم ويا ريت تسأله لنفسك وكل الاعضاء يسألوه لأنفسهم

حضرتك ماشاء الله تبارك الله والاستاذ اسلام الحديدي عدكم علم رائع ربنا يبارك لكم ويزيدكم

السؤال هو لو حضرتك فتحت مدرسة لتعليم الشباب وجائك الشباب من بلادهم ليدرسوا ويتعلموا عندك ويجلسوا معك وجها لوجه ويدفعوا مقابل هذا العلم ما يناسبه

هل بهذا تعتبر انت كاتم للعلم؟

يعني لما تحافظ على علمك وتأخذ عليه مقابل هل هذا كتم للعلم ويعتبر حرام؟

سؤال آخر 

هل عندما يجلس مع الشباب وجها لوجه ويناقشونك وتناقشهم وترد على استفساراتهم افضل لهم أم أن يجلسوا كل واحد على جهازه ويقرأ ويفهم على مزاجه فهما صحيحا او خاطيء؟

أخيرا نحن لا نقدر المعلم ولا المدرس وهذا من أكبر اسباب تخلفنا ولو انك نظرت الى المعلم والمدرس ودكتور الجامعة في اليابان التي هي مضرب المثل في التقدم العلمي لوجدت ان من أعلى الرواتب في الدولة هي رواتب المعلم ودكتور الجامعة لأنهم يقولون عليه يصنع أجيال المستقبل 

أما نحن فنظهر المعلم كما في فيلم نجيب الريحاني (الأستاذ حمام) فقير شحات معدم لا قيمة له يسخر منه كل من هب ودب وهو ليس كذلك في ديننا ولا عقيدتنا 

اسأل الله أن يكون قصدي قد اتضح لك ولغيرك وهو ان نجتمع ونتعلم من اهل العلم ونعطيهم اجورهم وفي نفس الوقت نعترف بفضلهم علينا حتى ولو أخذوا الكثير من المال وأيضا نجتمع ونعمل مع بعض بما تعلمناه ولا يكون حالنا كما ترى


----------



## داود بن داود (14 مايو 2013)

الموضوع سهل وبسيط احنا نعلم كل الي عايز يتعلم وننظم الوقت على مدار اليوم وفي نهايه اليوم" جزاك الله خيرا تعبناك معانا"، "ألف شكر ياهندسه" ونصحى تاني يوم نقعد على باب الجامع ونقول حاجه لله أصل احنا مش فاضيين نشتغل علشان احنا بنعلم الناس !!! اينعم الأرزاق بيد الله وكل واحد رزقه محفوظ بس بالأسباب والإجتهاد مش هيحي وانت نايم او بتكتب مشاركه على موقع المهندسين العرب يقوم يجيلك وانت في البيت لا لا لا لا ...... اليهود والغرب تقدموا علميا لأنهم اجتهدوا وأخذوا بالأسباب بالرغم من انهم مش مسلمين . الشاهد كل واحد عايز يتعلم لازم يتعب علشان يوصل .... واذا كان ربنا موسع عليه ولديه من المال .... أكيد يطلب العلم من الناس الفقيره اللي طفحت الدم واتبهدلت في المواصلات واشتغلوا 24 ساعه في ال 24 ساعه من غير مايناموا وفي الأخر واحد يجي على الجاهز خريج امبارح يقولك ما تكتمش العلم "العلم المقصود به في الحديث علم الدين والإسلام وأحكام الفقه" .....مع احترامي للأخ *AHMED.FA * هذا الكلام لكل من فكر ان يتعلم وبسهوله على الجاهز يعني. (لاتحسبن المجد تمرا انت آكله ، لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبر) وبالمناسبه دي انا طلبت من واحد اجنبي 3 فيدوهات تعليميه الراجل لم يرفض طلبي وقال من عيوني بس الفيديو الواحد ب 700 دولار  ايه رأيكم ندفع احنا ويجي غيرنا يتعلم ببلاش ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ادفع يا باشا اصله اجنبي أنما انت مسلم لازم تعلم ببلاش أمال إيه 

على فكره هذا ليس ديننا وليس هذا ما علمنا نبينا ولا الصحابة 

يا عالم يا بشر ده سيدنا عمرو ابن العاص لما راح يسلم بين يدي النبي قال له "ماذا لي إن أسلمت" وسأل عن المقابل اللذي سيحصل عليه بعد ما يسلم قبل ما ينطق الشهادة 

هاتقولوا فيه ايه بقه وهو صحابي جليل وعلى فكره كل الصحابة كده لإن اللذي علمهم هو رسول الله فتجد الصحابي اللذي كان يدعوا وسأله النبي ماذا تقول فأجاب "لا أحسن دندنتك أنت ومعاذ يا رسول الله" فقال له النبي ماذا تقول فقال "اسأل الله الجنة والنجاة من النار" فقال النبي حولها ندندن انا ومعاذ يعني انت أيها الصحابي جبت الخلاصة حتى وإن لم تتقن تنميق الكلام

كل شيء له مقابل حتى ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لا يقبل ولا يحب العبد اللذي يزهد في ما عنده ويدعي انه يحبه من أجله هو فقط ولا يريد الجنة ولا يخاف من النار كما يدعي بعض الصوفية

انت عبد أجير تعمل عند ربك اللذي خلقك وهو قادر أن يجعلك تعمل رغم عنك وبلا مقابل ولن تستطيع أن تفلت منه ومع ذلك يأمرك بالعمل ويبين لك الأجر والثواب والمقابل وأنت ملكه وصناعة يده عز وجل وتبارك وتعالى

يا رب فهمنا كما فهمت عبدك سليمان وعلمنا كما علمت عبدك داوود


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 مايو 2013)

لو الموضوع كدا يبقى إحنا موجودين هنا ليه ؟؟
أكيد لسبب من الأتنين إما أن تعلم أو تتعلم 
أنا عاوز أسأل الأستاذ طارق والأستاذ داوود حاجة واحدة طالما أحنا بنستشهد بشغل الأجانب 
كام مرة بحثت عن معلومة باللغة العربية ووجدتها ؟ وكم مرة بحثت عنها باللغة الإنجليزية ووجدتها ؟
طبعا الموضوع مش عاوز إجابة 
أنا كل اللي أقصده إننا ننشر العلم على قد مانستطيع بلغتنا الجميلة لأكثر من سبب 
أولا لعل من يجدها ويبني عليها ويصنع فخرا لنا يوما من الأيام 
ثانيا " إذا مات إبن أدم أنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث ومنهم عمل ينتفع به "
ثالثا *روى ابن أبي الحديد في شرح نهج البلاغة:20/267، عن علي عليه السلام : ليس كل ذي عين يبصر ، ولا كل ذي أذن يسمع ، فتصدقوا على أولي العقول الزَّمِنَة والألباب الحائرة ، بالعلوم التي هي أفضل صدقاتكم .
والصدقة مش يعني تعطي كل اللي عندك بس على الأقل تعطي عندما تسأل ولا ترد سائل
يعني يا أستاذ داوود مش هتفضي نفسك وتقعد قدام الشاشة ترد على مشاركات وخلاص إنما كل ما تسنح ليك الفرصة تدخل وتشوف حد محتاج حاجة 
ولما ربنا ييسرلك أمر كان عسير عليك تيسرله لغيرك لأن من فرج كربة من كرب مسلم فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة

أخوتي في الله أنا قصدي الوحيد إن منلاقيش حد ذو مسألة ونبخل عليه ممكن فعلا كتير لا يستحقوا لكن أكيد في منهم ولو واحد يستحق ومش شرط تنزل دروس مفصلة دي حاجة ترجعلك

ومين قال إن ممكن حد يتعلم بسهولة أو على الجاهز كنت أنت يابشمهندس طارق أو يا بشمهندس داوود أو أنا بطلنا ناخد كورسات ودورات بفلوس ماهي متاحة على الإنترنت بجميع اللغات إنما مسبب الأسباب جعل فوق كل ذي علم عليم عشان اللي سأل دا وإنت جاوبته ليه حد في الفهم يعني غصب عنك وعنه هيلجألك إنه يجيلك تعلمه أو تروحله تعالجله المشكلة

الملخص إخوتي أن الفكر البناء هو إنك تضع لبنه ليأتي من بعدك من يضع الأخرى حتى ولو لم تكن على وجه البسيطة ولكن سيأتي يوما وسيرى جيلا البناء المكتمل

و هناخد المقابل اللي مكتوبلنا سواء في الدنيا أو في الأخرة 
**" إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا "
" وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون "**
صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل وعلمنا الله وعلمك من علمه النافع


----------



## m_m_m120904 (14 مايو 2013)

-------------------------------------------


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 مايو 2013)

علم + إظهاره = رزق + علم + حب + رفعة + رضا الله + خير في الدنيا والأخرة هو الصواب


----------



## abdoumalek (16 مايو 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا السلام عليكم اعجبنى نقاشكم جدا بس فيه زاوية واحده غايبه
افرضوا مجرد فرض ان فيه انسان ظروفه يعلم بيها ربنا منعته انه يتعلم زيكم يعنى ولا فلوس ولا وقت وخد مؤهل لحد ما تفرج و بيفتح صفحة نت بالصدفه لقى ناس بتتكلم فى موضوع هو حلم حياته و رجعه للامل من تانى فلم اللى وراه و اللى قدامه علشان ىجرب و لانه ما يملكش كفايه علشان طلب خدمات مهندس خد الطريق الصعب انه يمشى المشوار بنفسه و يدور على المساعدة من ناس بتتداول العلم فياخد ممنهم الكلمة و ىحاول و ربنا معاه يعنى نصح و ارشاد مش هنقول اشراف مع بعض تفتكروا لو ملقاش حد يساعده يبقى احساسه اية و يعمل اية ..........بزمتكم مما يحقدش على اللى عنده العلم ده و يخلص فى اى بنى ادم يقع تحت ايده


----------



## AHMED.FA (16 مايو 2013)

وهو دا اللي أنا أقصده 
ولو دا الوحيد اللي أنتفع بعلمي يكفيني إلى يوم الدين
ربنا يفتح عليك يا أستاذ أبو مالك


----------



## داود بن داود (16 مايو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... الأخ أبو مالك كلام جميل ........ وأعتقد حضرتك بتتكلم عني لأنه مفيش ظروف كانت أصعب مني على الملتقى على ما أعتقد !!!! دا من ناحيه الظروف بل احيانا كنت ببات من غير ما اتعشى اه من غير مااتعشى مش لأنشغالي لأني مفيش معايا فلوس اجيب ساندوتش !!!! ..... النقطة التانيه محنا برده كان عندنا أحلام لم تتحقق إلى الأن ياصديقي يعني هضرب لحضرتك مثال بسيط جدا أنا خريج كليه علوم قسم فزياء عاشق للإكترونيات طبعا وبما انه مفيش شغل لخريجين علوم القسم المهبب ده اشتغلت في صيانة الكمبيوتر ومن الشغل كنت باخد كورسات يعني اللي بشتغل بيه بتعلم بيه .... إلى ان اصبحت مدرب معتمد من ميكروسوفت شبكات mct + mcsa + ccna + a+ + mos + icdl يعني اتفحتنا لما اتعلمنا ..... كل اللي عدا ده وحضرتك يدوب تاكل وتشرب في البلد دي ........ والحمد لله ربنا أكرمني بعد كفاح واصبحت مهندس تصميم وتنفيذ اثاث .... وماتسألش ازاي لحسن هتتعب المهم السعي والتعب والسهر والدعاء والعمل ....اظن الناس اللي قاعدين في الكافتريات فاهمين قصدي ؟؟؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (16 مايو 2013)

ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس داوود وتأكد إن الله لن يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا " وهل يستوي الأعمى والبصير "
يعني عدالة السماء عمرها ما هتساوي بينك وبين واحد تاني نفترض انه أخد العلم بالجاهز وهو قاعد في بيتهم حتى لو عملى لدماغك copy and past


----------



## farsmmm (16 مايو 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا .....................
لقد استفدنا من تاجربنا بالدنيا ان نعمل خير ونرميه بالبحر لا ننتظر من احد مقابل لان من يرانا ويعلم سرنا وعلانيتنا هو من يجازينا احسنا 

ولكن الشيطان لعنه الله عليه يبني افكار في راس الانسان حتى يقنعه يقول له انت تتعب وتسهر وتفني المال لكي تصل الي العلم هذا وغيرك ياخذه على طبق من ذهب فشي طبيعي الانسان يقف قليلا ويحسبها كما خطط لها الشيطان وللكن من تذكر ان الله يجزي كل من عمل او علم اي انسان خير الجزاء فيبسط له في رزقه ويبارك له في عمره وعلمه وقد تصيب دعوة في ظهر الغيب لك تغيير مجري حياتك فهنيئاً لمن يملك العلم ولايكتمه ابتغاء وجهه الله فيما عنده من الجزاء الكثير في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## AHMED.FA (16 مايو 2013)

farsmmm قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا .....................
> لقد استفدنا من تاجربنا بالدنيا ان نعمل خير ونرميه بالبحر لا ننتظر من احد مقابل لان من يرانا ويعلم سرنا وعلانيتنا هو من يجازينا احسنا
> 
> ولكن الشيطان لعنه الله عليه يبني افكار في راس الانسان حتى يقنعه يقول له انت تتعب وتسهر وتفني المال لكي تصل الي العلم هذا وغيرك ياخذه على طبق من ذهب فشي طبيعي الانسان يقف قليلا ويحسبها كما خطط لها الشيطان وللكن من تذكر ان الله يجزي كل من عمل او علم اي انسان خير الجزاء فيبسط له في رزقه ويبارك له في عمره وعلمه وقد تصيب دعوة في ظهر الغيب لك تغيير مجري حياتك فهنيئاً لمن يملك العلم ولايكتمه ابتغاء وجهه الله فيما عنده من الجزاء الكثير في الدنيا والاخره



بارك الله لك وفيك وعليك


----------



## abdoumalek (17 مايو 2013)

احبائى و اخوتى الاعزاء 
اشكر الله ان ممتعنى بالتعرف عليكم و ادعوا الله ان اتشرف بلقائكم 
اخص بالشكر البشمهندس احمد و البشمهندس داوود و اقول 
صدقونى و الله ان فيه ناس ظروفها كانت اسوء بكتير جدا كان مجرد التفكير فى دخول كليه عملية رفاهيه عيب التفكير فيها و كان لازم تشتغل علشان تكمل تعليم و تساعد و ربك المعين و الحمد لله كل اللى بقوله و صدقونى و بنيهه خالصه لله حاجتين؛
1-لو وقفنا ادينا بادين بعض ربنا هيقف معانه و بالنسبه للبهوات اللى بيتفرجوا على السيمه من بره و مش هاممهم صدقونى الموضوع هيبقى ممل بالنسبه لهم و هيدوروا على اى حاجه مسلية احسن اما اللى اتكلمت عليهم اى حرف هيكتبه واحد متخصص هيبقى بالنسبه له كنز هيشكر ربنا عليه

2- المتحمس الواعد اللى فى دماغة فكرة هو اللى عنده استعداد يقدم حاجة للبلد دى و صناعتها و اقتصادهها مش المتدلعين و البهوات اللى اخرهم يشتروا على الجاهز
3-فكروا يا جماعه فى المحتوى االعلمى العربى و ثرائه اللى هوه خطوه فى طريق تقدم الامة
و اخيرا طبقوا الحديث ده بشكل اوسع
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليهه و سلم
نضر الله امرءا سمع مقالتى فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها فرب حامل فقه الى من هو افقه منه و رب مبلغ هو اوعى من سامع
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## AHMED.FA (17 مايو 2013)

عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام 
والله كل ما ألاقي الوجوه الكريمة والعقول الشرهة والنفوس الطيبة دي اللي عايزا تقدم حاجة لبلدها يملأني الأمل


----------



## aeehm (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
نقاشكم جميل ---انا اشكركم على ما تقدموا لاخوانكم من معلومات بسيطه يبدأ به مشواره العملي اي شخص 
شكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------

